# Perte de réseau sortie de mise en veille



## Kriskool (27 Janvier 2016)

Depuis le passage à TvOS 9.1.1 mon Apple TV n'est plus connectée au réseau à la sortie de mise en veille et ce, malgré le fait qu'elle soit branchee en ethernet à ma box. Ça marchait très bien avant. Il faut attendre quelques minutes avant qu'elle se reconnecte !

Et vous ?...


----------



## Shirosaki (3 Mars 2016)

Kriskool a dit:


> Depuis le passage à TvOS 9.1.1 mon Apple TV n'est plus connectée au réseau à la sortie de mise en veille et ce, malgré le fait qu'elle soit branchee en ethernet à ma box. Ça marchait très bien avant. Il faut attendre quelques minutes avant qu'elle se reconnecte !
> 
> Et vous ?...


SalutJe pense avoir le même soucis. as tu trouvé une solution ?


----------



## Nonath (4 Mars 2016)

Salut, moi aussi, ma solution est de rester avec une connexion WiFi et là pas de soucis. Débit très bon même sur de gros fichiers de films HD ( 40go)


----------



## Shirosaki (8 Mars 2016)

Salut Nonath,J'ai bien connecté l'ATV au réseau wifi, je vois que je suis connecté dans les paramètres réseau de l'ATV.
Mais toujours ce problème réseau "Network problem. Your ATVisn't connected to the internet"


----------



## sergio77210 (27 Septembre 2018)

salut, j’ai le même problème, je suis chez bouygues, il me semble que sa ne ne le faisait pas chez mon ancien opérateur Orange, j’ai pas ressayer depuis la mise à jour de TV OS


----------

